# Stolen tack



## Busybusybusy (20 August 2015)

***PLEASE BE ON THE LOOKOUT***

Our tack room was broken into last night, about 15 saddles & bridles stolen from Fulbourn Cambridgeshire.

****STOLEN****
Albion Kontrol GP saddle
17 1/2 " medium wide
Brown/Havana colour
Serial no 85260

Brown Micklem competition bridle with hanging cheek snaffle and continental web reins attached

Paddy has had kissing spines and getting a saddle to fit has been an extremely difficult task - we have competitions lined up and now no saddle that will fit - to say that I am gutted is an understatement!!


----------



## sunshine100* (20 August 2015)

so sorry to hear this,,we are in northampton and just this month has break-in-scumbags-hope they believe in karma! we have northants horsewatch-i am also taking tack hme with me every day now-bit of a pain but they will nvr nick them-- did you hear about the thieves that stole tack at a yard and then went into a stable and whipped a horse for no reason-girl went in nxt morning and saw whip marks!! felt like crying when I heard that-think cctv in loose box is in order--ebay is worth a look


----------

